# Rogue Valley



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Any updates yet?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

4 back to the 5th series in the q. Yep the fifth!


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Unreal........ The 5th?????? This will be interesting - staying tuned for more

THANKS for the update!


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Will that be run in the morning? Do you know who's still in to run it?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

champ said:


> 4 back to the 5th series in the q. Yep the fifth!


Somehow, that doesn't surprise me...


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

21 entered in the Q (don't know about scratches).

4 dogs back to a 5th series ? ! Guess they didn't have a long, long, long, long bird for a long, long, long swim in the 4th series. Have they saved the long, long, long, long swim for the 5th ?

They have 36 to judge in the Derby. Any bets that a 36 dog Derby will take until late Sunday?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, 4 back to the 5th in The Qual. A littermate to Mav is one of them. Go River.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wahooh!!!! Way to go River. She won The Qual. She was the only other dog to go to a FT home in the litter Mav was in.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone know the other placements? Were there any? 
Congrats to River!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

helencalif said:


> 21 entered in the Q (don't know about scratches).
> 
> 4 dogs back to a 5th series ? ! Guess they didn't have a long, long, long, long bird for a long, long, long swim in the 4th series. Have they saved the long, long, long, long swim for the 5th ?
> 
> They have 36 to judge in the Derby. Any bets that a 36 dog Derby will take until late Sunday?


I wouldnt think so...the Q judges are judging the derby, instead of the open judges. I dont want to read minds but I ran, unfortunaty went out on the last bird of the 4th, but I think they didnt get enough seperation between the 4 dogs, very similar 4th series work for the dogs that completed. Anyways a very well judged trial. I feel fortunate to run under two judges that have each won nationals and trained their own dogs, excellent bird placement and smooth running. Great stuff!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news from the Open?


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

25 back to the 4th. Open.
2,4,6,8,16,17,21,25,29,30,31,36,43,46,49,50,51,52,59,62,68,71,73,74,83


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Somehow, that doesn't surprise me...


Why doesnt that surprise you???


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Rolando for posting the callback to Open 4th. Good luck!!


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Any derby results yet ? thanks


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

Way to go Merlyn!!! Qualified for the National Open!


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Any Results?


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats FC Merlyn IV


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Armand Fangsrud & Odin on their Derby 1st place.
Good Luck next weekend!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Posted on EE


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Chris Robles and Magic Bloux Marker for their 2nd/Derby placement. Blue is from our TyRoux Litter #3. Way To Go!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fred Warf said:


> Posted on EE


Qual results = Wrong.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all who plced and Jamed at the trial.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I would like to see the picture of the car that was stuck in the suckermud in the middle of the derby! Who has it? Post it right up!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations to River and her owner Joann! 

Chris and Blue on the derby place ment too!


----------

